# Feeding Habits



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanx for all the input on my other post guys. Now for another question. I fed my piranha half a cube of the frozen blood worm stuff. They didn't got for it right away. I think it was because of the light. So I left it in there over night, and the next morning they were picking on it. So by the afternoon, it was gone. Then I put two baby red rosie in there in the evening. The piranha chased and nibbled on their tails a little, but didn't eat them. Once again, I believe it was because of the light. So I decided to give them some blood worms to eat and if they wanted to, nibble on the the rosies. When I put the blood worms in, the rosie's started eating it all! Then next morning (now) I see that the rosie's tails are almost gone, so the piranha must be eating them little by little. What should I do? Also, is it ok to have just two piranha? I have a 55g tank for just the two of them, will fighting be a problem? Again, any input will be greatly apprecieated. I am a noobie who has wanted piranha for a long time. Thanx guys!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd add at least one, better two more. Piranha's are very quarrelsome, and when you have only two, all they can do is kick each other's ass until one eventually kicks the bucket. With more, the agression and fighting is spread.

About them feeding: how long do you have your fish? Usually, it takes a while before they are really adjusted to their new tank (ranging from a couple of days to a couple of weeks). In this period they won't eat much. Heavy feeding in this period doesn't make sense, since they probably will eat only a little bit, and the rest will lie on the bottom, rotting away, messing up your water quality. So just give them a small amount of food, and once they start eating more, increase the amount of food gradually.
And it took my reds a while before they got the hang of killing feeders in an efficient way, so give them some more time.

Good luck with your soon-to-be killers


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

2 p's are not a good combination. when there is aggression it can not be spread out so the weaker one ends up getting picked on all the time. Sounds like you have babies, get another one around the same size and introduce him to the tank. Depending on your p's aggression, you may want to take the 2 out, rearrange the tank and introduce all 3 at the same time. 
It also sounds like they are a little small for feeders right now. You may want to feed flakes if they will take them.

Judazzz you beat me too it you bastard  , posted while I was writing.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Thank you guys. I just got another piranha and added it to the tank. The older two gave its tail a good nip, but i figure this is an initiation. Besides, they have two rosies to nip at if they want. I put some worms in and right away all three gorged themselves. This is good. Thanx guys.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

my cat has no back legs......


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

Try to feed them every other day, or just wait a couple of days. As long as your water is good to go they will eventually eat. Try some smelt or even shrimp.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Are the lights setup on a timer? If not, it's beneficial as this simulates night and day for the piranha. Also, get more than 2 in one tank. The aggression is separated throughout the shoal.


----------



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

try some peeled prawns,sounds posh but mine love em,and have done from day one.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Judazzz you beat me too it you bastard  , posted while I was writing.


Too slow, too late, too bad :rasp:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"so the piranha must be eating them little by little."

How much do you think they eat in the Amazon? All the books I have read said they eat from 1 to 2 fish a day (as a group).

So they don't eat as much as you think. I go with everyone else, feed them little, but feed them healthy.


----------

